# I want a drift setup



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

I am the owner of Wide Open Underground, and we want to build a drift car, to try and bring more business to our company. We mostly specialize in hondas and dsms, but we jsut got finished with project mini-gtr, which was converting a honda del sol into a nissan skyline r33. 
So that kind of made us start working with nissans too, so I bought a 1989 240. Already got a rollcage, 2" strut bars, and full sway system, all planed out for it. But what would be the better engine for a drift setup. The sr or rb??? and what are some base prices i should see when getting a swap??
Thanks


----------



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

Also, any other information you guys want to throw in to help me build a drift car would be helpful.
Like what rims and tires. And just pretty much anything to help us build a sweet drifter. Any info at all is greatfully appreciated. Thanks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Umm.. first of all... Your "mini GTR" angers me in ways I never thought of. So I'll leave it at that because thats not what you asked for. As for drift... you don't need much. A nice aftermarket LSD some custom spring rates and some junker tires to start out with. You don't need bad ass custom parts while your learning. Some good brake pads front and rear... and of course something you can't buy, ... "skills". But that would only come with practice. I wouldn't invest much in the "look" of drifting because that will soon crap itself the first time you munch it. So after you get past the practice/beginning stages you should know on your own what is a good setup through trial and error of your own experience.


----------



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

hah, people say the mini-gtr was a bad idea, but its winning shows, and thats all we need for the comapny right now. plus i just thought it would be fun to put the rb swap into a honda,

anyway, ive drifted before, alot, and so has the one guy at our shop.
We do it alot, at scca's and parking lots. he drifts an awd tsi, so we know how to drift. I just didnt know what the better motor would be for the nissan.

is the ka even powerfull enough to drift though? I never even really drove the car yet, we just got it. I just want somthing powerfull, i dont wanna be clutching it up hardcore and shit, i wanna have the hp to spin them.


----------



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

im not trying to by cocky, sorry if it sounds like that, i do drift, but i still suck  , haha
im just sayin i want to know the good basis of a 240 drift car. because from what i hear and see 240's have the best ratio for drifting. Thats why we bought one.


----------



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

haha yea, im defintily not worried about the body either, i plan on wrecking this car a few times haha, 
on our dirt track car project, its fully caged, and its pretty much just the same as drifting only on dirt, and when the car gets too muffed up, jsut pull the motor and put it in a new car.
Thats why we are building a cage in this car, so when its wrecked the motor and tranny will still be good, and we can just drop it into a new 240.
thats why i just wanna get good stuff now, because it will be protected.

and if i sound like a retard, correct me, im up for constructive crit.


----------



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

ok im new to these forums, and i didnt realize there was a drifting section.
so if any mods wanna move this or do whatever you do.

sorry bout that


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dude stop......why dont you put the whole shit in one post?

your mini GT-R upset me as well.......the KA not powerful enough?

who the hell said you need power to drift? KADE is more than enough...and you saying you know drifting? and using a AWD to drift? damm.....what is this world going to


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

back to back to back to back. wut a post whore... isn't that a rule this the tech section?


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

argh! Honda looking like a Nissan???? You might as well get a zebra to mate with a goat.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wtf are you doing mixing a del sol and a skyline?? that's discremination to nissans. personally i think you should stay the fak away from nissans.

as far as ur drift project is going, get a LSD and brakes (stock z32 will do for now.. ur no koguchi yet) as opi mentioned, set of coilovers, and that should cover the suspension. sr vs rb.. this has been discussed hundreads of times.. ur new at NF but the first forum rule is to search.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

To answer your question either is good. Put on a decent turbo and cooling system and put like 8 degrees of camber in the front and get yourself some extra suspension bits like rose jointed control arms, pineapples, subframe lock kit, coilovers and then get yourself a tyre sponsor.

And no arguments about weight distribution problems with the RB. Im so sick of that shit.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

whooo, del sol+skyline, wow! any pics? this could beat the integra+r34 or the civic+r34. jordo, i hafta say you made a huge mistake coming on here reppin your delsol "mini gtr". well i think you know you made a mistake cuz you are being flamed.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

walmartemployee said:


> whooo, del sol+skyline, wow! any pics? this could beat the integra+r34 or the civic+r34. jordo, i hafta say you made a huge mistake coming on here reppin your delsol "mini gtr". well i think you know you made a mistake cuz you are being flamed.


you call this flaming?? obviously you never seen us flaming before..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i've seen a pontiac grand am GTR before, and today i saw a FWD A4 with oz rally rims and drift tires :wtf: stupid shit some people do.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> you call this flaming?? obviously you never seen us flaming before..


um...am i supposed to be intimidated?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

no, just be forewarned


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Jordo said:


> plus i just thought it would be fun to put the rb swap into a honda,
> QUOTE]
> 
> WOW your pictures look like ass, plus you didnt even put an RB in the DelSol
> ...


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

nice picture of that honda there, odyssey. 

that del sol, just like the rest of the hondas. still the same, all they is steal nissan body parts. all hondas do is remind us nissan lovers that we have a dead skyline and it's parts being used on inferior cars. how would you like it if i dug your mother's grave, took her wedding ring and put it on my girl's finger. i dont see a difference. lmao.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> Jordo said:
> 
> 
> > plus i just thought it would be fun to put the rb swap into a honda,
> ...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what about rear engine, FWD. RF


you're just stupid. shut up.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you're just stupid. shut up.


lmao


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Jordo said:


> plus i just thought it would be fun to put the rb swap into a honda


But that's all it was, a _thought_, since you never put a RB into a Honda, all you did was put a body kit on a crappy Honda, to make it look like a Skyline. That's like putting a Ferrari Kit on a Fiero, and saying you now have a Ferrari V-12!

:lame:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahahahaha what a stupid retard! :fluffy:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I take back what I said in another thread about letting people do what they want to their cars and call it whatever, this is a crime.......sorry, I try to be nice but I can't even stand this....horrible!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

augimatic said:


> I take back what I said in another thread about letting people do what they want to their cars and call it whatever, this is a crime.......sorry, I try to be nice but I can't even stand this....horrible!!!!


didnt i tell you back there? the dumb walmart bell boy had a point.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Loki said:


> didnt i tell you back there? the dumb walmart bell boy had a point.


I stand corrected...what you wanna a cookie?


----------



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

and they make a sentra f/f setup you ***
full front clips arent hard to do conversions with
and mini-gtrs already lined up for the cover shoot on a couple mags
so youll get to see good pics in the mags,
and i dont care if you fuckers like the car anyway, 3rd place at carlisle nationals, so atleast the 300,000+ people at the show liked it  

and your all flamers anyway, i just visited this post and theres already like 100 replys. 
sorry i was out running our shop rather than sitting on my ass


----------



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

oh shit, this is a back to back post, DAMN i hope i dont get kicked out

see mini-gtr at nopi nationals in atlanta georiga, and youll see how many people like it


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

i dont think anyone here gives a rat's ass if you won a 100 awards, here you get the 'stfu award' and the 'you and your car sucks award'


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> you're just stupid. shut up.


 lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hey guys, i have a cavalier but i'm gonna modify it into a 180sx since the body lines are similar!! yay me!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you have to spend a lot on a RHD dash though. other than that, it shouldnt be too hard


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

The hatred for hondas is clearly evident :fluffy: Their preludes are pretty fast...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NoNOS4u said:


> The hatred for hondas is clearly evident :fluffy: Their preludes are pretty fast...


 LMAO.. no they aren't!  I've killed plenty in different vehicles hahahaha "preludes" LMAO


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, the prelude is kinda like Honda's answer to the 240..too bad its FF though..what were they thinking? =/
in a race between a stock prelude type s and a 240 with a stock KA both with good drivers, who would win? :fluffy:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> hey guys, i have a cavalier but i'm gonna modify it into a 180sx since the body lines are similar!! yay me!!


Wow, you though about that too?!?! :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why is it that every damn honda and every other damn ricer out there always puts nissan parts on their cars? they always have to make their car look like a nissan. why do you think that is? oh yeah, because nissan owns everyone!


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> why is it that every damn honda and every other damn ricer out there always puts nissan parts on their cars? they always have to make their car look like a nissan. why do you think that is? oh yeah, because nissan owns everyone!


yep, but those honda losers continue to say that honda is better than nissan. that shit is funny. your car is only 'better' cuz you put nissan shit on it. in nissanforums, you are a fool to put a pic of your honda crap with nissan goods on it. 


and those of you speaking of cavaliers, lemme show you another thief...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that is the ugliest thing i have ever seen...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

suicide doors


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

because of the fast and the furious..

".. pull a couple of sr20's right before race wars .."


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

fast adn teh furious have plagued many young kids.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

argh! my eyes!
What actually is that? Civic?


----------



## Jordo (Jun 30, 2004)

actually preludes arent that fast, the h22 is a good motor, but the cars all heavy and sluggish in the turns, you want a fast honda get a s2k or nsx, 
but the s2ks rear ends go out alot. 
and i never said my honda was fast, steppin on the gas is like, stepping on a wet turd,
and yes we are doing the sr swap, its out of a sentra.

thats why i got a nissan 240.
we got it all setup for drift now, and it still has the stock motor, but were just gonna drift that till it blows then drop in the sr20det.

i wanted some tech advise on how to set up a drift car, not people to rip on my slow ass honda, i was jsut telling people incase theyve seen WOUG at shows, so they might recognize us. 

but hey we got it all set up now, so thanks for the help


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

uh...skylines have RB engines. and the sentra has an sr20de. not a turbo. and yes they are very different. its not just a simple process of adding a turbo. and please dont call it a mini gtr.its nothing like one besides the taillights...

if you didnt wanna get ripped on, you shouldnt have even mentioned that....thing  ... if you want advice, get really good suspension to start.and an lsd. those are probably the most necessary things in drifting atleast when starting.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

Jordo said:


> actually preludes arent that fast, the h22 is a good motor, but the cars all heavy and sluggish in the turns, you want a fast honda get a s2k or nsx,
> but the s2ks rear ends go out alot.
> and i never said my honda was fast, steppin on the gas is like, stepping on a wet turd,
> and yes we are doing the sr swap, its out of a sentra.
> ...


lmao, even if ppl do recognize it here, you'll get flamed. hahahahhaa sorry ass del sol, that's a chick car. sell it already, rip somebody off and work on the 240. and dont even think about puttin honda shit on it. you already disgraced nissan enough. to each his/her own, yah yah whatever, we are all entitled to our opinions.


and joel, it's a cavalier. shitvics are worse enough, but this one tops the worse of all


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> uh...skylines have RB engines. and the sentra has an sr20de. not a turbo. and yes they are very different. its not just a simple process of adding a turbo. and please dont call it a mini gtr.its nothing like one besides the taillights...
> 
> if you didnt wanna get ripped on, you shouldnt have even mentioned that....thing  ... if you want advice, get really good suspension to start.and an lsd. those are probably the most necessary things in drifting atleast when starting.


 uh, had sr20, now it has the 2.5l engine, qr or something


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i've seen a pontiac grand am GTR before, and today i saw a FWD A4 with oz rally rims and drift tires :wtf: stupid shit some people do.



they think e-braking is drifting!!!...hahah


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

ah yes gtr, forgot about him callin it a mini gtr, too busy thinking honda del sol. anyways, that stupid car can never be called a mini-gtr. hey jordo fool, do you know what it takes make a skyline gtr? not some 33 tails. so if i put a gtr steering wheel in my car, i have a mini gtr, huh? wow, i think everyone can make mini gtr's.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

200sxOwner said:


> hahahahhaa sorry ass del sol, that's a chick car. sell it already, rip somebody off and work on the 240.



Del Sol's are not chick cars.I happen to like Del Sol's. That being said, I dont like what hes has done to that Del Sol. But No matter, This thread was not started for that honda it was started cause he needed help on his nissan.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

fool, watch your mouth, you a noob compared to me. anyways, del sols are chick cars. that would mean you happen to likea chick's car. so end of statement


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hahahahahaha, this is definitaly one of the funnier threads around here, i love this shit


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

200sxOwner said:


> fool, watch your mouth, you a noob compared to me. anyways, del sols are chick cars. that would mean you happen to likea chick's car. so end of statement


Hey retard! Last time I checked it was called a "car"! No chick in front. And define "Chick car"... Does that mean the car has long hair, Breasts and a Vagina? NO! I no "likea" chick cars... Aiight! I like "CARS"...

Second: You haven't even contributed useful Information... And I'm the "noob"?

PS- since you dont like "Chicks", does that mean you like "guys"? ***!
*points and laughs @ *** boy*


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

lmao, im sorry you misunderstood, bitchass, but the car is for chicks. funny seein a guy ride in one. hahahahahahaha, you gay ass bitch.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

200sxOwner said:


> lmao, im sorry you misunderstood, bitchass, but the car is for chicks. funny seein a guy ride in one. hahahahahahaha, you gay ass bitch.


stfu noob before we tear you a new one


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> *PS- since you dont like "Chicks", does that mean you like "guys"? ***!
> *points and laughs @ *** boy**



ahhah u poon you jsut got owned. 
fucking newbs these days...


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Just kiddin guys... :crazy: 

-Alex B.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> Just kiddin guys... :crazy:
> 
> -Alex B.



hahahahah that is great...opium still has the greatest pics tho


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

200sxOwner said:


> lmao, im sorry you misunderstood, bitchass, but the car is for chicks.


No man! I totally agree... This car is for chicks... Picking them up or riding next to them at all works.



200sxOwner said:


> funny seein a guy ride in one. hahahahahahaha.


Why is that funny? You see alot of guys riding in your car. ***!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> No man! I totally agree... This car is for chicks... Picking them up or riding next to them at all works.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that funny? You see alot of guys riding in your car. ***!


 lol.... this is killer


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

hahahahah im enjoying this shit. nf is normal again.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

at least the 240 section..

240section : 1
mods : 0


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> at least the 240 section..
> 
> 240section : 1
> mods : 0


shut your midget ass up :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

midget's are ppl that are under 5'0" or something.. i'm 5'7"!!!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

actually i believe its 4'8 haha :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

midgets are like less than 4foot tall......

and yeah looks like S13 section is back!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

actually, it's under 5'0. i know because i dated a girl for like two weeks that was 4'11 and i made fun of her constantly for it.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

lovely ol' 240 section. our off topic is back for now. after the mods read everything, ill be banned.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

shhh....we wont tell anyone....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well since this is an open forum, somebody is gonna see it and start banning...oh well....


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> shhh....we wont tell anyone....


hahahahaha too late :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey..i tried...


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

:thumbup:


93blackSER said:


> hey..i tried...


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hahhaha, oo shit, that means that i got a bj from a midget, cause she was like 4'10, i thnk


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the people have retaken the forum!


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

and notice the noobs aint speaking.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

they only talk when harris is here so they can crawl up his ass and hide after they are done.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

lol yep, they need refuge, and harris's ass is perfect for them.


----------

